# Cypripedium reginae



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2016)

Some pictures I took of 3 clumps of Cypripedium reginae (Our Minnesota state flower) that are growing in my yard. I have a very nice dark one that had 5 flower spikes this year, a light colored one that had 14 spikes with 21 flowers this year! and the rare album form that had 3 flowers this year.

























Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2016)

Wow!!!! Impressive!


----------



## John M (Jun 8, 2016)

Breathtaking! Wow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2016)

:clap::drool:


----------



## Wendy (Jun 8, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2016)

All the flowers look just perfect and totally beautiful. Don't
you northern people have snails and slugs? I'd love to try
Cyps., we definitely have lots of snails and slugs here.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 8, 2016)

Amazing growing. Is the album form harder to grow? I was considering one of those but not if they are particularly difficult.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2016)

abax said:


> All the flowers look just perfect and totally beautiful. Don't
> you northern people have snails and slugs? I'd love to try
> Cyps., we definitely have lots of snails and slugs here.



Luckily this far north we don't have snails or slugs. The main pest are deer..

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Amazing growing. Is the album form harder to grow? I was considering one of those but not if they are particularly difficult.



Thanks. The album form is just as easy to grow for me as the regular form

Robert


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Robert.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jun 24, 2016)

Gorgeous plants.

What was your source?

Do you mulch them for winter protection?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 24, 2016)

You got to love that alba form.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 25, 2016)

Does your alba form have smaller flowers than the others? I bought one last month which is now flowering. The flower is quite small. Not much bigger than calceolus.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 26, 2016)

beautiful


----------

